# Replacement Solenoid



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a replacement solenoid for a WhiteHall mfg. Best Care sensor faucet. The model number is WH3375-SO. Do any of you know the part number and specs for the solenoid or a replacement for it?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Here














































I'm an *******.


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Alan said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you. So I didnt click it. But unlike a$$h😀les ...not everybody has got this solenoid valve. The current faucet is in a psyche ward. Its a hassle to get to ,then the solenoid itself is behind a cabinet door which is screwed down by about 20 tamper proof screws. My boss who might be a relative of yours since he to is an a$$h😀le doesnt have the info for the valve. I checked google and the companys website but cant find the valve sold seperately. Although maybe it can be replaced by a common solenoid valve.. I want to know for sure otherwise people might think we are related if I get the wrong one and end up looking like an a$$h😀le. So if anyone out there has experience with this particular valve your help is appreciated.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

My bad. I thought you asked for the model number of the solenoid.

Is there some reason why a generic 9v solenoid valve wouldn't work if they don't offer the replacement? You just have to know if it's normally closed or open. I'm going to assume closed in this case.

You may have to do some wire splicing to make it work, OR


just make them buy an entirely new faucet.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I mean really, present it as a choice to them.

"Here's a $20 solenoid valve that appears to match the voltage of the one existing there. We can try that, or buy an entirely new faucet for $500 + because the manufacturer doesn't appear to offer replacement parts for it, or the solenoid is a 3rd party piece that was tossed in the box at the packaging facility. Option 1 might save you over $400 but there's a chance we have to buy a new faucet in the end anyway."

If you aren't able to open up the cabinet and inspect the solenoid itself for markings of some kind that would signify a brand or model number, then this is your next best option.

Are you sure it's even bad? Maybe it has some crud stuck in it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Working in institution like that and you don't have a catalog to order parts or have extra parts is not good practice. From now now get yourself the reps phone number, catalogs and extra faucets and parts.

If not Buy another faucet, not 1 but 3 so you will look like a pro when it fails so you can strip parts from the shelf.

Then go around the place check what you are missing and start ordering spare parts and spare faucets.


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Your right. We have catalogs and the shelf has a stack of $400 faucet kits each box missing only the solenoid. Nobody writes down inventory list. They just tell the manager when we get a call. If we have it we have and if we dont.. he"ll order $1200 worth (3 faucets). Take out the solenoid and throw the faucet on the shelf. Welcome to civil service.
I just got a call for one and we dont have any. Its a hassle to go see the broken one because its in a psyche lockup then I would have to explain to the Powers that Be up there I cant fix it because we actually dont have a replacement. I wanted to tell manager i need an order put in so i have it for next shift. My plan was to blow everyone's mind and just order the solenoid which I cant seem to find sold seperately. No mention of it in manuals. I was hoping to post it here and maybe get a quick answer without having to venture into the insane asylum.


Tango said:


> Working in institution like that and you don't have a catalog to order parts or have extra parts is not good practice. From now now get yourself the reps phone number, catalogs and extra faucets and parts.
> 
> If not Buy another faucet, not 1 but 3 so you will look like a pro when it fails so you can strip parts from the shelf.
> 
> Then go around the place check what you are missing and start ordering spare parts and spare faucets.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

NyNick said:


> If we have it we have and if we dont.. he"ll order $1200 worth (3 faucets). Take out the solenoid and throw the faucet on the shelf. Welcome to civil service.


It's not just civil service where that happens. :vs_laugh:

My boss' dad used to pull that crap constantly. One of the reasons I was so frustrated at work, because he wouldn't fix the problem by forcing the issue with him. Just keep letting him in and open up brand new faucets, shower trim etc, and steal cartridges, or handle kits or other crap out of them.

Super embarrassing to tell someone i'll be right back with a new faucet, WE HAVE THEM IN STOCK! and end up empty handed because parts are missing and nothing was said.

At least in your situation you're dealing with internal co-workers, not some random person off the street who has their hopes up that you can solve their problem right now.

:vs_mad:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Welcome to the employee circle and the foreman/boss may not care or the company doesn't want your boss to order some because it costs money or look into it because they contracted the cheapness disease.

They may also expect you to fix it with duct tape. I've been there....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Talking about the psyche ward, When I was an employee I had to fix the faucets the boss installed because he put them backwards, and he was too stupid to adjust the temperature and diverters. Anyway while working on them some women would pop in and be ecstatic they would be able to take a shower or bath again. It was always strange thinking is she okay in her head or will something happen to me. You'd go back in the hallway and you'd see some standing up staring at nothing, some pacing and some talking to themselves.

It was eerie the hallway lights were off and the only light was from a forlorn window and those people were in shadows. When I got close to the nurse door I really hoped they recognized me and let me out and not think I had to stay as one of them!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

NyNick said:


> Your right. We have catalogs and the shelf has a stack of $400 faucet kits each box missing only the solenoid. Nobody writes down inventory list. They just tell the manager when we get a call. If we have it we have and if we dont.. he"ll order $1200 worth (3 faucets). Take out the solenoid and throw the faucet on the shelf. Welcome to civil service.
> I just got a call for one and we dont have any. Its a hassle to go see the broken one because its in a psyche lockup then I would have to explain to the Powers that Be up there I cant fix it because we actually dont have a replacement. I wanted to tell manager i need an order put in so i have it for next shift. My plan was to blow everyone's mind and just order the solenoid which I cant seem to find sold seperately. No mention of it in manuals. I was hoping to post it here and maybe get a quick answer without having to venture into the insane asylum.


ok so you have boxes of these faucets on the shelf minus the solenoid thats always needed, so none of these boxes came with paperwork from the manufacture? and parts diagrams with the instructions that would have part numbers for replace solenoids? and im sure there is an 800 number in the paperwork to talk with a factory rep or warranty for needed parts..


----------

